# online-großhandel24.de



## Tina128 (19 Juli 2013)

Hallo,
bin auch auf eine Betrugsbande hereingefallen, leider € 618,18 in den Sand gesetzt .
Die Firma -Online Grosshandel24.de- gibt es garnicht. Ich bin nach der Lieferversprechung von 3-4 Tagen und der Unerreichbarkeit der Firma zur Polizei gegangen, hier bin ich auf die AGB aufmerksam gemacht worden , das ich mindestens 43 Werktage warten muß bis eine Anzeige aufgenommen wird.
Diesa habe ich nach ablauf der Frist auch gemacht, gestern habe ich von der Polizei mitgeteilt bekommen, das die Firma nicht Existent ist und nun eine Sammelklage bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover anhängig ist. Meine nachfrage wie es den sein kann das die Firma immernoch in Internet steht oder wie man es anstellen muß das nicht noch mehr auf diese Firma reinfallen und die Seite aus dem Netz genommen wird, wurde mir gesagt - keine Ahnung das kann nur der Betreiber und der wird den Teufel tun.
MfG
Weyand


----------



## Hippo (19 Juli 2013)

Was ist denn DAS?
43 Tage Frist?

*gebetsmühleanwerf*
Es gibt in Deutschland keine Sammelklage!


----------



## Reducal (20 Juli 2013)

Das mit Hanno halte ich für nicht sehr wahrscheinlich, es sei denn, dort geht das Geld hin.



Tina128 schrieb:


> ....gestern habe ich von der Polizei mitgeteilt bekommen, das die Firma nicht Existent ist...


ist nichts besonderes, im Impressum steht ja auch was anders:


> *Impressum*
> 
> P. S.
> Mitteldorf 15
> ...


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (20 Juli 2013)

Hm,

deutsche USt.ID. mit zehn Ziffern? Normal sind 9 Ziffern.

Eine Anzeige kann man natürlich sofort machen. Gleichzeitig würde ich mit Deiner Bank und der Empfängerbank reden, ggf. kann man das Konto sperren bevor der Muli das Geld weiterleitet.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Hippo (20 Juli 2013)

Nebelwolf schrieb:


> ...Gleichzeitig würde ich mit Deiner Bank und der Empfängerbank reden, ggf. kann man das Konto sperren bevor der Muli das Geld weiterleitet...



DAS halte ich für ein aussichtsloses Unterfangen...

Erstens:


> hier bin ich auf die AGB aufmerksam gemacht worden , das ich *mindestens 43 Werktage warten muß* bis eine Anzeige aufgenommen wird.
> Diesa habe ich nach ablauf der Frist auch gemacht,


d.h. seit Zahlung sind jetzt mehr als 6 Wochen vergangen und

zweitens:
hauen die wenigsten Banken auf Zuruf ohne Polizei oder Verfügung eine Kontensperre rein


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (20 Juli 2013)

Das Tina 6 Wochen mit der Anzeige gewartet hat, habe ich überlesen. Die Polizisten haben tatsächlich die AGB gelesen und nicht bemerkt, daß die Firma nicht existieren kann?

Die Kontoinhaber sind wohl oft spezielle Kunden mit schlechter Bonität, hier hilft durchaus ein kleiner Tip zu den Hintergründen der Zahlung. Die eMail mit Bankdaten, etc. sollte man natürlich auch übermitteln. Ich gehe davon aus, daß die Banken reagieren, und das Konto auf ungewöhnliche Vorgänge, falsche Kontoinhaber, Warenbestellung auf Privatkonto, Barabhebungen, Geldwäsche, russische IPs, usw. prüfen. Leider bekommt man nie eine Rückmeldung, daher bleiben nur Vermutungen.

Ein weiterer Fake-Shop der gleichen Bande ist unter restposten-handel2013.de zu finden. Die merkwürdig klingenden AGB sind von einem Eisenwarengroßhandel in Tettnang kopiert worden.

Humor haben die Jungs ja:


			
				Bankverbindung restposten-handel2013.de schrieb:
			
		

> Kontoinhaber:
> Bitte überweisen Sie den Betrag auf das Konto unseres Steuerbüros:
> 
> SELIM KORKUSUZ
> ...


KORKUSUZ - ist das Türkisch für Konkurs?

Nebelwolf

ps. Es ist auffällig, daß das Konto wie so oft bei der Postbank liegt. Es gibt wohl eine Sicherheitslücke, die es Betrügern einfach macht Konten zu eröffnen. Ich vermute, daß man per Postident Konten mit gefälschten Papieren eröffnen kann. Geschädigte könnten über einen Anwalt Akteneinsicht nehmen und prüfen, ob die Postbank Fehler bei der Identitätsfeststellung des Kontoinhabers gemacht hat.


----------

